# Niagara Falls in IR



## Chiller (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been wanting to shoot Niagara in IR for the last litte bit and finally got the chance on the weekend. 












Not happy with the quality of this one. I was shooting almost into the sun but it was the only shot I got of the Canadian side


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 10, 2006)

awesome set chiller, you're the man.


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 10, 2006)

Well they blew me away

Awesome effect that IR

I dont think ive ever seen a waterfall, not in person anyway


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 10, 2006)

I never would have thought the IR would work so well on the Falls. Those are awesome shots.


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 10, 2006)

Dude, you have out done yourself this time. :hail::hail::hail::hail:

Eric


----------



## wls3 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chiller,
 2's a Killer 

Bill...   er


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 10, 2006)

wls3 said:
			
		

> Chiller,
> 2's a Killer
> 
> Bill...   er





Eric


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 10, 2006)

Magazine worthy!!!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 10, 2006)

amazing shots!


----------



## midget patrol (Oct 10, 2006)

Jaw-droppingly gorgeous. Absolutely fantasmagoric.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## doenoe (Oct 11, 2006)

holy...........something. These are great. The second one is mindblowing, just awesome.
One day i will go there again and try it too..............probably when im 70 and enjoying my pension. But i will go there once again


----------



## Arch (Oct 11, 2006)

cool IR chilly..... love the effect it has on the water.... good work :thumbsup:


----------



## chris82 (Oct 11, 2006)

All hail king chiller, There amazing mate.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your awesome comments.  I really appreciate them all .


----------



## duncanp (Oct 12, 2006)

woah.... wow... :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 12, 2006)

my...God.... where's my jaw???!!! it...dropped.... wow!

Chiller! those are .... breathtaking!


----------



## zombiekilla (Oct 12, 2006)

there perfect! :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 12, 2006)

Carl, I keep coming back to these. Superb work.

Eric


----------



## mortallis288 (Oct 12, 2006)

:hail::hail::hail:

those are amazing shots!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow...you all are soo awesome.  Thank you so much for all your kind words. 
   Really really appreciate it.


----------



## errant_star (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW!!!! :hail: 

(I Actually uttered the word out loud when I opened this thread!)

You've done a fantastic job!!


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 13, 2006)

Took another look. 

Eric


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 13, 2006)

Phenomenal shots!! The water looks like blue velvet curtains.


----------



## Corry (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!! :shock: :stun: THOSE ARE AMAZING CHILLER!!!!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!


----------



## fotophia (Oct 14, 2006)

just... blooming brilliant! They look amaizing in IR, who'd 'av thought it! :thumbup: another spectacular job!


----------



## Mohain (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow! Awsome shots chiller!


----------



## John E. (Oct 14, 2006)

whoooa, good ones chiller the first is outstanding. Bet it would sell to the hordes of tourists.


----------



## HoboSyke (Oct 14, 2006)

Wicked!!! How do you do IR?


----------



## yipdanny (Oct 14, 2006)

Two thumbs up for you!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> my...God.... where's my jaw???!!! it...dropped.... wow!
> 
> Chiller! those are .... breathtaking!


 
It cannot be said any better. "Where is my jaw?"  Coolest comment ever on the coolest pics ever!


----------



## KenCo (Oct 15, 2006)

First one for me chiller.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow...thanks so much everyone.  Your all awesome .  Really appreciated your comments.


----------



## pursuer (Oct 16, 2006)

I has already been said but this is an especially beautiful series. Number two is phenomenal.

The falls look a little slanted in the first shot, but after looking closer it seems the buildings are straight so it must just be the angle you were shooting from. 

Awsome work.


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 16, 2006)

Absolutely amazing!  These images are simply just breathtaking! I enjoy your work and appreciate that you share.


----------



## rebelnotarget (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW! these are stunning.


----------

